# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Catfishes >  Do You Feed Your Plecos Fresh Vegetables?

## coryfav

hi, i put in a slice of cucumber for my L248 (?) &amp; L200, last night, this morning left with the "ring". i'll post pictures of what's left this morning, in my photos.yahoo, tonight. that is, if i can access yahoo...![: :Smile: ] 

i tried a leaf of the iceberg lettuces the other night, but nothing much happened.

the L248 (?) was "stuck" to the cucumber slice, from "start to finish"![:0] he didn't even want to let go, when i was fishing the slice out![ :Grin: ] 

sera viformo tablets seems to have disappeared from the market. bought jbl from bishan yesterday, instead. :Smile:  [: :Smile: ] 

what do you guys &amp; gals feed your plecorys? :Razz:

----------


## akoh

> ----------------
> On 4/23/2002 11:42:34 AM 
> 
> sera viformo tablets seems to have disappeared from the market. bought jbl from bishan yesterday, instead. [:] 
> 
> what do you guys &amp;amp; gals feed your plecorys? 
> ----------------


Coryfav ! try Hikari algae wafer ! It's plenty good ! .
I feed my plecos with japanese cucumber, potatoes, mashed pea, lettuce, blood worm and bio-fish food and cories I usually feed them with Hikari Algae Wafer and blood worm. Cheers ! [ :Grin: ] 

Safe Diving ! 
Akoh

----------


## kelstorm

Coryfav ! try Hikari algae wafer ! It's plenty good ! .
I feed my plecos with japanese cucumber, potatoes, mashed pea, lettuce, blood worm and bio-fish food and cories I usually feed them with Hikari Algae Wafer and blood worm. 
----------------
Allen, cories eat hikari algae wafer too??? i feed mine with BH, brine shrimps, mysis shrimps, BW, and tetra bits.. basically, whatever i feed my marine.. i feed them.. hahaha.. 
plecos eating cucumber.. interesting.. 
[ :Grin: ] gonna feed my L46 with that once i get my hands on one.. *rubbing hands* :Evil:

----------


## coryfav

kelvin, don't need to wait for L046. if still available, that L248(?) that i got from petmart is also very cute! there's a slightly smaller one left, if no one has taken it yet. the rest were much bigger.

it's very active (dug one corner of the gravel) and has good appetite too! not very shy, either!

then when you get your L046, you'll have a striped pleco and a dotted pleco! wah lah!

----------


## kelstorm

nah flor.. only either L46 and L138 for me.. hehehe[ :Grin: ]

----------


## akoh

> ----------------
> On 4/23/2002 10:17:12 PM 
> 
> nah flor.. only either L46 and L138 for me.. hehehe[] 
> ----------------


Kel ! , L46 &amp; L134 onli ? wait til u c my plecos ! I bet u'll see the light and join the brightER side of 
P-L-E-C-O-R-Y-M-A-N-I-A ! HA ! HA ! HA ! HA ! HA ! [ :Grin: ] 

Safe Diving ! 
akoh

----------


## kelstorm

hehehe.. akoh.. me will try to resist your force.. hahaha.. the fish that interest me most now are the black tang.. ... :Evil:  sigh.. but at $250.. me worry leh.. 

hey.. the winning piece of pleco went to visit its maker?? sigh.. was waiting for the chance to see it.. sigh.. so.. this year aquarama.. u submitting any for competition?? and how come dun have marine side competition one... so unfair... :Mad:

----------


## Simon

> ----------------
> On 4/24/2002 9:48:00 AM 
> 
> and how come dun have marine side competition one... so unfair... 
> ----------------


becoz, there isnt much to judge.. dump liverocks, dump fish and u can a marine tank :Razz:

----------


## akoh

> ----------------
> becoz, there isnt much to judge.. dump liverocks, dump fish and u can a marine tank 
> ----------------


keekeekeekeekeekeekeekeek ! keekeekeekeekeekeekee! [ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ] 

Safe Diving ! 
Akoh

----------


## NinjaFly

hmm .. interesting .. feeding cucumber to pleco.

Hey! Is there such things as fish "lao sia" or not?

----------


## coryfav

ninjafly, hope not!!![:0] 

first night i left a iceberg lettuce leaf, nothing much happened. (will try romaine lettuce later).

second night i left a slice of cucumber, only the ring left.

last night, i left 2 slices of zucchini and 1 slice of cucumber, hardly anything left of the zucchini and a 10centcoin-size hole in the cucumber.

so the zucchini won!!![ :Grin: ] but i think the zucchini is abit messy, cos little bits found floating in the tank this morning, had to run a net through...[: :Smile: ] 

allen, with only 2 plecos (and 3 otos), how much is too much? :Cool:  

[ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ]

----------


## kelstorm

allen, with only 2 plecos (and 3 otos), how much is too much? :Cool:  
----------------
Thanks simon... for such an insightful view... :Mad:  [ :Grin: ] 
Flor, u asking the wrong person this question.. it is like asking Simon, A. Moae and benetay.. how much 'aliens'(apisto) is enuff or Dea and rain; how much cory is enuff???... hahhahaha....[ :Grin: ]

----------


## coryfav

kelvin, i was asking about the vege. how much vege is too much for 3 plecos (&amp; 3 otos). :Wink:

----------


## akoh

Hi Flor ! one or two slices is more than enuff , try feeding them onli one or twice a week coz' they need other " stuff " too !, Cheers ! [ :Grin: ] 

Safe Diving ! 
akoh

----------


## Ender

I tried cucumber today, but it didn't sink. How do you guys make it sink, or just leave it floating?

----------


## kelstorm

can try using a sucker clip to attach to the cucumber.. that is what i do when i attach lettuce to feed my marine fishes..[ :Grin: ]

----------


## coryfav

ender, i've this 100% plastic clips that i once used for my hookbills. got them from goodwill trading, a birdshop next to the overhead bridge near petmart.

it'll sink with a slice of cucumber, but for zucchini, i've to stick the clip into the gravel.

----------


## coryfav

allen, i started fresh vege only recently, after i suspected for my holes-in-java-ferns![ :Grin: ] 

i'm at present "planting" 2 slices of cucumber/zucchini nightly. :Smile:  

oh, i do feed them other foods, but that's earlier in the evening.

----------


## akoh

The onli prob. about vege feeding is the " amount of mess " after they're done eating hence I onli do it once a week before water change, [ :Grin: ]
I ususally attached the zucchini to a pcs of fishing weight which is also tied to a fishing line. With this method u can lower the vege to the bottom without using ur hand or equipment, check it out ! Cheers [ :Grin: ] 

Safe Diving ! 
Akoh

----------


## coryfav

hi all, uploaded a picture of my 2 mercedes &amp; 1 BMW(?), taken back from my 3 plecos this morning.

http://photos.yahoo.com/bettanewaugust

... what's left of the zucchini and cucumber, lah![ :Grin: ]

----------


## Ender

coryfav,

Your 3rd pleco is the same as mine..L134. It's color is very rich, esp the yellow. In fact I like it more than the L46.

----------


## coryfav

hi ender, thanks for the id! :Wink:  

yeah, i like its bright colour too.

by the way, you can see a picture of the clip in my yahoo photos. i recently bought a pair of 2 pieces for only $2. :Smile:

----------


## akoh

Flor ! Gan do have some with white body ! check it out ! Cheers [ :Grin: ] 

Safe Diving ! 
Akoh

----------


## coryfav

allen!!![:0] 

anyway, [ :Grin: ] , if it's white body, it'll look like L046, right? i'm trying to create a pleco-rainbow in my tank, so i'm trying to get different-looking ones! :Razz:  

L046, L128, L081, L[ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ] !

hmm... :Evil:  [ :Grin: ]

----------


## akoh

Flor ! what about L14a Goldy or Sunshine Pleco ! beli nice 1 too u know !.
On the way to work yesterday morning ! I heard on the radio, DJ Rod and Glenn mentioned that DJ Daniel Ong LFS has Pleco too !. Rod mentioned he like the black 1 with white spots hm ! sounds like L248 or LDA33, heehee another
P-L-E-C-O-R-Y-M-A-N-I-A ! [ :Grin: ], check it out during ur lunch time ! Cheers 

Safe Diving ! 
Akoh

----------


## coryfav

allen, thanks! :Evil:  

daniel ong has a lfs in toapayoh, he can have anything he wants!!! i think it's blk 94 or something like that.

L014 is in my "reserve" list, after i found out more about it. 1) it grows till "very" big, marked XL in my aqualog, while the others only marked L! 2) it'll have lesser orange and more spots, when it gets older. 3) i showed a lfs 2 pictures of it, one is younger and other is older. he pointed at the older one and said it's very fierce, but pointed at the younger one and said it's ok!... :Smile:  

yeah, i'm attracted by the younger L014. who knows, when i go look-see, may just pick it up. opps![:0] 

my lunchtime group, after having witnessed my "$50 for 1 small fish", tries to lunch at non-lfs places now!!![ :Grin: ] 

well nevermind, there's a holiday next week and i'm planning to take leave for a long long pleco weekend! :Wink:

----------


## coryfav

plecorymaniacs, try romaine lettuce. very well-liked by both plecos and corys. :Razz:  

but after 24hours, the mess in the pleco tank was[ :Knockout: ]  :Sad:  .

available in smaller bunch from cold storage supermart in centrepoint. :Wink:  

goes well with your sandwiches too![ :Grin: ]

----------


## akoh

Flor ! try potatoes quite good ! my royal Plecos seem to like them ! check it out ! [ :Grin: ] 

Safe Diving ! 
akoh

----------


## francis

Hi,off topic..has anyone seen the network pleco(l66)?would appreciate any lobang....cheers.

----------


## coryfav

allen, i notice that when raw potato slice is put into water, the water turns abit cloudy. what say you? still safe?

and also does potato leave behind bits of &amp;quot;debris&amp;quot; after it's being bitten by the plecos?

----------


## akoh

> ----------------
> On 7/5/2002 1:57:39 PM 
> 
> Hi,off topic..has anyone seen the network pleco(l66)?would appreciate any lobang....cheers.
> ----------------


Francis ! Saw 1 in petmart a week ago, dunno still there or not ! check it out ! [ :Grin: ] 

Safe Diving ! 
akoh

----------


## akoh

> ----------------
> On 7/5/2002 2:00:44 PM 
> 
> allen, i notice that when raw potato slice is put into water, the water turns abit cloudy. what say you? still safe?
> 
> and also does potato leave behind bits of &amp;amp;amp;quot;debris&amp;amp;amp;quot; after it's being bitten by the plecos?
> ----------------


Flor ! yah ! noticed the water turned a bit cloudy ! but it is safe lah !. Next time try soaking the potato separately for a while b4 putting it into the tank , it helps ! . 
The ' after feeding effect ' is slightly better than other veges. Check it out ! [ :Grin: ] 

Safe Diving ! 
akoh

----------


## bawater

coryfav- its the starch from the potatoes.
i tried a grape over the weekend cause i was eating some, nope didn't touch. American lettuce, only wallop first 5 green leaves, the rest i have to eat.

chris- ur L46 are nocturnal, leave some frozen bloodworms in the tank just before lights out &amp;amp; they will be munching away whole night. It should be gone by morning.Slowly they should get used to it &amp;amp; come out in the day. Note Their barbels just below their mouths they dig around for worms just like corys but they do it at night.caught them red handed wif mouthful of worms last night 1am.
i got 2 tanks- one batch will eat in the evenings 6-8pm (i started this batch eating by using live worms in the afternoon)&amp;amp; the other only after lights out 10pm onwards(these were fed only frozen).

----------


## coryfav

yeah, it's the starch from the potato that stopped me from trying. ok, will try out potato so cos the &amp;quot;debris&amp;quot; driving me crazy![ :Knockout: ]

----------


## leecs

I normally feed my plecos lettuce. I take only the few outer leaves that are leafy n less stems. I pour boiling water on it and let it be for about 1 hr. After that, I put into my tanks. My mbunas will attack it once it touches the water till I anchor it at the bottom. The other tank, I anchor it at the bottom oso but my Tanganyikans not interested. So, by next morning, the lettuce oso gone. My pleco makan oredi. Not very messy for me. I still feed them algae pellets. Lettuce is a treat. 
Must try zucchini n cucumbers. See how it goes.

Cheers

----------

